# Television cupboard



## conham (Sep 17, 2009)

Does anybody use this cuboard?and if so what size television,cheers conham


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*TV*

Hello

Yes and we use a Toshiba mutli tuner 15"

TM


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes!

I keep breakfast cereal in there.

John


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fly screens, and box full of Lady p`s just in case things. Cotton buttons zips etc
Never use them

Dave p


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We had a 10" Panasonic in our similar cupboard but it is now in our spare room at home waiting to be sold.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

We have a microwave in there - fitted it myself - a tall one Whirlpool Max 25 fastened down to the slide out platform. There is a 240v outlet in there too and so when on EHU, we can cook. VERY handy!

Colin

PS - didn't respond to your query on what size tv - 15inch normally.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It was designed for a CRT TV. Fill it with towels or anything else.
Gerry


----------



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

Did away with our cupboard and fitted a flat screen

Originally looked like this and forever banging my head getting in and out of the driving seat!










Removed cupboard










Cut it down and refitted










How the job ended up and with no more sore head!



















Regards Pat


----------



## conham (Sep 17, 2009)

cuboard,thanks for replies, ( spellcheck next time)conham


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

If anyone wants a 10" panasonic tv to fit their cupboard make me an offer


----------

